# Spawn Logs



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Since my best male is a serial egg-eater but a great and gentle spawner (in all cases he spawns within about 5 minutes of being released in with the female), I have decided to give him a 4th chance.

Usually I spawn him with his sister, but I wonder if his egg eating has to do with the fact the eggs were not fertilised as they were always kind of small and odd-looking compared to the eggs from my wild bettas.

So on impulse I decided to let him in with my monster marble HMPK female who he shares a tank with and see what comes of it. At this point in time any fry would be nice, and I am thinking of removing him once/if they finish spawning and seeing what comes of it. 

The female was nice and eggy, and after an initial flirtation, they are now under the nest attempting to wrap. 

*







*

This is the female. Her form is decent, but I just wish her anal fin was a little less pointy. She does have a really nice colour though. She is quite older than his sister so not sure how that will pan out.

Then this is Mr Egg-eater himself during his first spawning attempt










Got my BBS ready, my MW and VE cultures are thriving, and I have plenty of spare tanks and heaters available as grow-outs. Now I just need for there to be some eggs and some fry. 


Also the title is plural because I will probably be tacking my pastel/marble CT spawn log once I find a decent enough male to breed from.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*drools over the male's dorsal* 

If his anal were a bit shorter and more parallel, he would make a perfect symmetrical PK, which are rare. *0*


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I accidentally ran into the shelf with my hip and scared everyone half to death in the tanks I house on there as well as disturbed the bubble nest. 

My female wouldn't come out from hiding and my male was ignoring her completely so I separated them and then realised I must have somehow knocked the heater cord the other day and it wasn't fully plugged in so I don't think the water was hot enough on top of that to really get them in the mood. 

I will feed them up for another couple of days on some whiteworms and frozen stuff and then try them again. They are flaring and flirting through the divider now so hopefully she will be ready to go again soon. 

And I realised just then I posted this topic twice and it won't let me go back and delete the other one so if one of the mods doesn't lock/delete it just ignore it.

And yes his anal fin also bugs me haha. I wish it was just a bit shorter and crisper.


----------



## belphegor (Aug 19, 2012)

Goodness, your male is so freaking gorgeous! If the fry turns out similar to his color and you're thinking about selling them, please contact me. I would so totally get one. LOL 

I also adore the one in your avatar, the white of the body and the red streak running down his back is awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both gorgeous fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. Unfortunately, I have had my hands full with my persephone fry and their ich so I haven't had a chance to actually have another shot at spawning. 

It seems I will just have to content myself with my wild fry for now, although I do have a white/blue marble CT female I am trying to find a man for.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe you can do it when you get more time.


----------

